# Search question



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

Did I imagine it, or did I read of a way to limit search to just program titles (as per the series 1 TIVO)? I really don't like the new version at all, and in the event that I did want to search for a particular actor I can always use a Wishlist.


----------



## dmeldrum (Jan 3, 2002)

John McE said:


> Did I imagine it, or did I read of a way to limit search to just program titles (as per the series 1 TIVO)? I really don't like the new version at all, and in the event that I did want to search for a particular actor I can always use a Wishlist.


Yes, go to create a new wishlist, or edit an existing one. There is a "keyword" search option and a "title keyword" option. The latter will search only programme titles.


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

dmeldrum said:


> Yes, go to create a new wishlist, or edit an existing one. There is a "keyword" search option and a "title keyword" option. The latter will search only programme titles.


I think he's referring to a normal search - how to exclude actors names in the search. I would like to do this as well.


----------



## AdamInKent (Jan 10, 2011)

kmusgrave said:


> I think he's referring to a normal search - how to exclude actors names in the search. I would like to do this as well.


Just press the blue button


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

AdamInKent said:


> Just press the blue button


Ah Thanks. so it changes to "show (watch now)" Not exactly obvious is it?


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

kmusgrave said:


> Ah Thanks. so it changes to "show (watch now)" Not exactly obvious is it?


Actually that doesn't work. It only shows some programmes


----------



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

dmeldrum said:


> Yes, go to create a new wishlist, or edit an existing one. There is a "keyword" search option and a "title keyword" option. The latter will search only programme titles.


Shame this doesn't work properly though.

I created a load of wishlists last night for things I used to have season passes for, which aren't currently on. I used "Title keyword" only for most of them and found that things were being selected where the title keyword was actually in the description, not the title. 

Hopefully it'll get fixed soon.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

I think "title" includes any sub-title the episode may have. This was the same for the S1 TiVo too.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes. I think maybe "Keyword" covers anthing _except_ the title; whilst "Title Keyword" covers everything _including_ the title. Maybe it shouldn't, but it does.


----------



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

OK, for a test I created a wishlist with only the Keyword 'MIAMI'. This finds all shows where either the title contains Miami or where Miami appears in the description.

Next I created a wishlist with only the Title Keyword 'MIAMI'. At first glance, this seems to pick only shows where the actual title contains Miami, but paging down a little, I find the odd show where it's only the description that contains Miami.

The first test works as I'd expect. The second almost works as I'd expect, but does have a few anomalies.


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks for the blue button info. Adam - but I do think there should be an option to have the actor-less search results by default. Yes another example of having to press more buttons than was necessary on the old TIVO. Is it too much to hope such things will be dealt with in future updates to the software. I for one certainly hope so.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Yes. I think maybe "Keyword" covers anthing _except_ the title; whilst "Title Keyword" covers everything _including_ the title. Maybe it shouldn't, but it does.


Series episodes have both a series title and and episode title. The episode title appears to be in the description, but is actually a separate database field which is tagged on to the start of the description. Title Keyword searches both.

(This is S1 behaviour anyway, may have changed)


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

John McE said:


> Thanks for the blue button info. Adam - but I do think there should be an option to have the actor-less search results by default. Yes another example of having to press more buttons than was necessary on the old TIVO. Is it too much to hope such things will be dealt with in future updates to the software. I for one certainly hope so.


Does the blue button work as expected for you? On mine it cuts out the actors names but onlt shows some of the programme names, not all.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

I go into 'custom' (green I think) and then choose 'Record Only' (from 'source' I think - sorry I'm typing this from memory).

That seems to cut out the actors. I sort by alphabetical as well, to get the 'old style' search. Get's rid of the OD stuff too, afaik.

The settings don't 'stick' between searches though, sadly.


----------

